# Did Martin Luther Believe in the Doctrines of Grace?



## Javilo (Sep 12, 2008)

It would seem so from the Bondage of the Will. So that means that 
Luther and Calvin only disagreed on the sacraments. Safe to say?


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 12, 2008)

From what I've seen.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 12, 2008)

It is clear from reading _Bondage of the Will_that Mr Luther believed in and articulated the sovereignty of God in salvation, what we call "the doctrines of Grace." He implicitly argues (strongly) for what we now call the "five points of Calvinism."

Over time, the people who followed him, such as Mr Melancthon, built on his work and began to systematize theology but began to go in different directions.


----------

